# Vermeer 605xl



## dlrester (Jul 1, 2012)

My Vermeer baler will not roll any hay,will start a roll and stops when roll is about 11/2 feet in diameter all gears and chain all turn.I dump and start a new roll and same thing happens.It rolled great last month at wits end HELP. Thanks David


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

it might be rusty in the chamber and your pressure is high enough it stops your bale
to diagnose it were going to have to have some more info


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_slip clutch take a crap?_


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Belts stretched?


----------



## dlrester (Jul 1, 2012)

Belts have been shorten all are same length,clutch is working prop.I baled 4 rolls and now it will start and roll about 21/2 foot roll and belts stop turning all chain and gears are turning not the belts i find it odd that baler will start when empty and stops when I only have a very small roll. Could I have a broken key way or broken shaft? How could I ck this? Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated Thanks David P/s all air and hyd. pressure is correct.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gate latch coming loose?


----------



## dlrester (Jul 1, 2012)

Gate is closeing I have cked air pressure hyd.pressure,clutch is fine Would it be possible to have a bad key way or shaft broken and how could I ck.this? Thanks David


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Do you have someone else around to watch it and run it slowly after bale stops in it to see what is turning and what isn't?*


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like keyway enough pressure would stop the rollers but not chains. Remove chain on drive rollers and spin gears one at a time. After loading with hay. Pia but can isolate it. Martin


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

if its anything like the j and the m it had 2 drive rolls one right above the starting roller and one in the top right above it
you can tell which ones they are as they have the chains on the left side running them

i would say you probably have a keyway in one of those that has come out and the other one has been gone a long time and when you get the hay in there at pressure it dont have enough poop in its shorts to keep going

if it were me i would pull the double 60 chain off there and pull the hubs and check to see if the key is in there or if it has sheared off because if your running at full pressure there is no way to slip a belt without it squaling like crazy so in my opinion that is where your problem is
if i remember right they are square keys in the shaft and there are browning hubs so they should be a cinch to pop off and see whats the deal
if that dont fix it then we will have to rack our collective brains to come up with another odd and out of the box thought for you to try


----------



## dlrester (Jul 1, 2012)

Will start pulling hubs Saturday,Hope it's something simple.Thanks all.David


----------



## CBFarms (Jul 5, 2012)

Before you start pulling stuff apart, I had the same problem and all that needed to be done was increasing the air chamber pressure into the upper part of the gold, and it has worked perfectly since.


----------



## dlrester (Jul 1, 2012)

Fixed my problem,SOLD the junk took a $12,000.00 loss. Looking to buy a GOOD round baler just a simple baler for small operation.Thanks all David


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

NO FAIR! Thats cheating! Lol good luck on your search. Martin


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i would go find a 567 or a 568 and forget about it and enjoy the ownership of deere products


----------

